# Looking for cheap alfalfa seed



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I am looking to buy some cheap inoculated alfalfa seed four use as a nitrogen source. Nothing fancy needed, generic is OK.

Any suggestions will be appreciated.

Ralph


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Try to find a producet that you can directly buy from. I did this in the spring and saved over $80/bag. Got ten bags and the guy only lives an hour away.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

hog987 said:


> Try to find a producet that you can directly buy from. I did this in the spring and saved over $80/bag. Got ten bags and the guy only lives an hour away.


 Please PM details.

Ralph


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

tug or war seeds out of Idaho are reasonable , there are a few growers up there that sell seed for a decent price unlike the big seed companies .


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

panhandle9400 said:


> tug or war seeds out of Idaho are reasonable , there are a few growers up there that sell seed for a decent price unlike the big seed companies .


Tug of War....that's it! I could not think of that seed producer for the life of me. We had a poster on here a few years back that spoke about them and their great prices and that their seed was high quality.

Give him a shout Ralph and please report your findings. No doubt the freight will hurt folks in this part of the country.,,,but hopefully it will still be worthwhile.

Regards, Mike

https://tugofwarseeds.com/


----------

